# What do you think about this statement?



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

I was on AudioAdvice website and came across this statement. 

"In setting up a 5.1 system, try fooling the processor by adding 2 feet to the center channel measurement. This could create a greater sense of space"

What do you think?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I think it will cause phase/timing problems between the center and mains. I would stick with the true measurements.


----------



## Nomo (Dec 9, 2006)

Otto said:


> I think it will cause phase/timing problems between the center and mains. I would stick with the true measurements.


That's probably the idea behind it.
By slightly throwing off the timing and phase of the center in relationship to the fronts it gives the illusion of the sound coming from a greater distance.
I'm not saying I agree with the idea but it may be worth some experimentation.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Possibly. The good thing about it is that it won't cost anything to try it out!


----------



## Bruce (Sep 14, 2006)

Many digital processors provide the exact same functionality without moving the speaker!

Just adjust the timing on the center speaker (1ms approximates 1 foot) in the speaker setup menu. Some processor setup menus use 1 or half foot adjustments, some use ms (milliseconds).

Easy to do from the listening position and hear the difference quickly.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> "In setting up a 5.1 system, try fooling the processor by adding 2 feet to the center channel measurement. This could create a greater sense of space"


 Well, back before Dolby Digital and Pro-Logic they used to do make shift surround systems with a couple of rear speakers with some delay, sometimes as much as 100 ms, to add a sense of space. However, now? With the center speaker? Mmm, no.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

